# Saliva Stains



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

My mpoo is growing a "teddy bear" face for the first time and is getting lick/saliva stains on his lips and under his nose. I am freaking out - I am planning on using him for a grooming competition.

My vet won't prescribe Tylosin.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Angel eyes is Tylosin, isn't it? You could buy that. My understanding, though, is that you can't wash those stains off, only prevent them from forming. You could also decide to do a cut that doesn't require the moustache.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Angel's eyes will help, I believe it is Tylosin like outwest said. Also the usual other advice distilled water only, don't feed him canned food, and regular washing. I would personally wipe his mouth after every meal. Also don't worry about it too much, you will be in the entry level competition and they don't mind a little staining as much. 

Once his moustache gets long enough you can start banding it, that is what they do with bichons and Maltese. It does help.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm going to try scissor off the stains and try frequent wiping for 2 weeks. If it stains up again, I will have to shell out the $$$ for Angel Eyes. If my vet would prescribe tylosin I wouldn't have to pay for it! 

This is the style I'm working on. I'll be doing NDGAA Misc Class, Division C. I do not want to do the "divot" under the dog's nose, but I guess is an option.

http://www.poodleforum.com/attachme...d1326604531-japanese-style-grooming-ppoms.jpg


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

deleted


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

deleted


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

that cut looks fun.can't wait for pics!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

We have a very, very long way to go.

This is how he looks now. Shaping his chest and legs, growing everything else out. I don't expect to have more than 4" of hair to work with, so I might need to change the clip for that.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

You can also order Tylosin from KV Vet Supply or the like. Cheaper than buying Angel's Eyes. Though I'm not big on giving antibiotics regularly like that.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I've been using Angel's Eyes for a couple of days now. 

Jet used to have this HORRIBLE breath.... perfect teeth. I was begging my vet to find some reason for it. We couldn't find anything!

A couple days on Angely Eyes and his bad breath is gone. Thank God, I can let him cuddle with me now!


----------



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

Just curious...what was your vet's reason for not giving the prescription for Tylosin?


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

cailinriley said:


> Just curious...what was your vet's reason for not giving the prescription for Tylosin?


"innappropriate use of antibiotics"


----------



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

tortoise said:


> "innappropriate use of antibiotics"


That's the response I expected. Your vet is your fiance, right? How does he feel about you using Angel Tears, which contains the same antibiotic?


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

cailinriley said:


> That's the response I expected. Your vet is your fiance, right? How does he feel about you using Angel Tears, which contains the same antibiotic?


haha, he doesn't know I am using it.


----------

